# Catahoula Leopard Dog as Family Pet



## WildLines (Aug 22, 2016)

All,

Looking at getting a new pup for the family.  Recently, spent some time around a Catahoula Leopard dog and really liked the breed.  Previous dogs were labs and while I love that breed the amount of hair is just unreal and I would like to have something different.

Looking for some opinions on the dog as a family dog.  I would get a female and like to find a smaller one in the 55# range

Here is some info on my situation.

1) I have 4yr old and 7 year old boys.
2) Dog would be an inside dog.
3) I live on 2 acres, not all fenced.
4) I do have neighbors that have kids and inside pets.
5) Most days the dog would come to work with me and would be in and out as I work on a 10 acre lot and am all around the land via golf cart and etc.
6) I want to train the dog to shed hunt and for retrieving shot hogs and deer.
7) I travel some and want a great dog for family protection and will be protective of my kids as they are out on the yard.


Anyone care to share there first hand impression with these dogs for family pets?


----------



## Rivershot (Aug 23, 2016)

We have one, 1/2 cat. 1/2 black lab. He is 110-120# and sweat as can be but, people, UPS, Fed-Ex and the like usually back out of the drive when they see him. 

 He is very smart, too smart sometimes. Loves the water and has never ending energy. He is mostly an outside dog but comes in when needed. Outside, he does great with the underground fence, his collar has been dead for more than a year and he want leave the yard until you take it off.

 The only regret is our fault. When we got him at 7wks. he was 1 of 4 dogs and we didn't take the time we should have to separate him and train him by himself.

 I think what you looking for, a LSC would be a great dog but, you may have to up your weight expectations.


----------



## rshunter (Aug 23, 2016)

Our Catahoula, Scout, has owned us since she was 6 weeks old. I flew to Louisiana and picked her up the day she turned six weeks from Abney Catahoulas in Abita Springs, Louisiana. That was 13 years ago and my circumstances were almost identical to what you've described. Don Abney is a wealth of information on this breed. Their website is packed with information and history. 
I simply cannot say enough about Scout, and the dogs Mr. Abney produces out of his kennel. Catahoulas have an incredible nose and excel at tracking. Scout has found every wounded deer I have ever asked her to find. When there is blood, she goes into high gear. Its what she was born to do. She is gentle as can be, but you would not know it from her bark. Most folks are scared of her when they first encounter her. I trained her on a invisible fence and over the years she has gone through it only a couple of times. The breed is extremely smart, fearless, fast, strong, loyal and very loving of their family. From a hair standpoint, Scouts' is short and she sheds very little. I think you would be very pleased with the breed. I have never owned a finer dog.


----------



## Blackston (Sep 19, 2016)

*Scout times two*

Our scout is 100 percent catahoula   She was crate trained in months. I have friends ask what obedience training she's had house dog in the house. But loves to chase critters bay hogs tree squirrels chase coons. Super protective of my family (we are her herd )


----------



## Blackston (Sep 19, 2016)

I know this was a late response but couldn't resist  we love our catahoula


----------



## abcmh (Oct 4, 2016)

I have a 1 year old abney bred catahula female I need to find a good home for I have all papers on her she is black and tan would be good to breed ta meral


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 4, 2016)

I have a 9 year old Leopard Catahoula. He weighs 154 pounds is fearless, loves kids (mu grandkids are 1, 5, 10 and 17 years old). Great nose, extremely intelligent, easy to train, people friendly, non food aggressive and protective of family members. One drawback is he always wants to fight large dogs.


----------



## dtala (Oct 5, 2016)

am I reading that 154pounds right????


----------



## Blackston (Oct 6, 2016)

That's a whole lotta cur dog.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 6, 2016)

*Yes you read it right*

Leo is 154 pounds and he was one of a litter of 9. His brothers are his size too. Smartest dog I have ever had and I have had many breeds over the last 64 years.


----------



## Blackston (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow !!!! Can i see what he looks like


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 7, 2016)

*Picture of Leo*

154 pound Leopard Catahoula. I tried to upload the picture but it failed. Send me an email and I will send you some pics. rkaminski50@yahoo.com


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 7, 2016)

As you may already know there are two different breed types of Catahoula's. Mine is the larger breed type of American Red Wolf and Spanish Mastiff.


----------



## JSnake (Oct 7, 2016)

I'd certainly recommend a Catahoula based on your situation. I've had my Levi for around 7 years and I'll just say that I'll probably be owning Catahoulas to the day I die. They are a great, adaptable breed that most people don't even know exist. There are always a ton up for adoption in North Georgia. They can vary in size from 50 lbs to over 100 (as shown above!). Like any dog, I'd emphasize socializing it as much as possible, especially if you get a puppy. 

My dog has lived inside since the day I got him with no problems. He's handsome and well behaved. When I travel and have to leave him with friends, they get depressed when I have to take him home 

Good luck!


----------



## WildLines (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## MTMiller (Nov 5, 2016)

Look up airedale terrier.  Best dog I've ever had.


----------

